# Bosphorus Leather Co. - Handmade Leather Watch Equipments



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

*Hi all,

I'm Adem Arslan, founder/craftsman of Bosphorus Leather, also who is a
member of Watchuseek Forum since 2012. Now we wanted to be with watch
lovers who can give us precious and effective inputs-feedbacks cause
we make handcrafted products.To be honest, sure we also have
commercial goals to launch us. I do not like to bear around the bush,
need to be realistic to the folk...

*






*
*
*When we mention handcrafted products, tailored teams are really
important for workshops. My team is really high equipped.
Stitching-Dying leathers with our hands is just one of our difference
from ready-made products.. I do select high-quality leathers,
first-classy leather dyes and other components for our products by own
self. I am nearly in all parts of the production process with my
**colleagues.
*

*I have been working on leather since I was 11 as a small kid whose
hobby was shoe dying. Now, this kid is doing his best to make
handcrafted watch rolls, boxes, trunks, straps, trays bags from
**leather.

*

















































*You can customize your product's shape, dimensions, color all etc..
We ship all over the world, from the US, Europe to the Middle East and
the Far East and Australia.

Website : www.bosphorusleather.com

Contact : [email protected] *​


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice looking products, and very nice photos of your products.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. They look very well made.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Barge said:


> Very nice looking products, and very nice photos of your products.


Thnx...We do not work with prof. photographers... our brother takes all these pics who also works on straps... taking picture of leathers does need a hand who s inside...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Tempus Populi said:


> Gorgeous.


I thank for your participation..


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Nokie said:


> Very nice. They look very well made.


We really work hard on them.. I have no statistic in my hand but we may be at the top of product colour and model variations unlike ready made...thnx for your interest...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Belts fastened and new watch travel case for 15 watches is on the way...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

They got the history...i think u will like them.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Which one would be more usefull for 4 watches? MINI TRUNK or ROLL?


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Now its the RED TIME...


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

These cases are great, I'd recommend Bosphorus if anyone is looking for watch cases/rolls/etc. 

I've purchased 2 watch cases and and now have a 4 watch roll en route from them, and the work is fantastic, and communication is great.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

dmb359 said:


> These cases are great, I'd recommend Bosphorus if anyone is looking for watch cases/rolls/etc.
> 
> I've purchased 2 watch cases and and now have a 4 watch roll en route from them, and the work is fantastic, and communication is great.


You always wellcome.. Many thanks for your kind thoughts..If there s a problem on our products pls let us know...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

The Home of 30 Watches...Isn't it chic?


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

If you do not prefer to travel with many watch...If you need a storage tray which gona fit with your drawer than consider handmade inserts for your drawers...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

New Green and Blue handpainted cases for 4 watches....








View attachment DSC06060.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

NEW PETRA SAFFIANO WATCH CASE for 8 WATCHES...

View attachment DSC06099.jpg


View attachment DSC06104.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

It was really nice angle...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Mini smart boy for one watch...


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Adem,

Those are gorgeous cases. Your work is the highest quality I have seen on the net. Best of luck with your business.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Many thanks for your kindness... Opposite of the ready made, handmade products really have spirit cause of craftmanship... 

Always u wellcome...


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bookmarking this for later. I really want one of your large storage trunks.

By chance do you do custom orders for larger trunks for larger collections?


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

arejay101 said:


> Bookmarking this for later. I really want one of your large storage trunks.
> 
> By chance do you do custom orders for larger trunks for larger collections?


Thanks for your interest.. Yea we do! U can see last trunk below.. Also U can find out other models on the website and insta adress that i have shown under my signature...

View attachment DSC06205.jpg


----------



## groooooove (Mar 16, 2018)

i've been wanting specific straps for some of my vintage watches..... maybe it's time...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea! We have tried to gain an elegance photo for watch bond with two pockets..


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that OP is pure watch pr0n.

Absolutely beautiful work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

groooooove said:


> i've been wanting specific straps for some of my vintage watches..... maybe it's time...


Always wellcome... U can check out on website lots of model.. just watch nice straps even do not buy... t.c.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Toonces said:


> Wow, that OP is pure watch pr0n.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful work! Thank you for sharing.


Your welcome... i m glad that u liked it...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Roll on chester for 3 watches...Leather brotherhood!


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Purple roll? Now It has finished and seems lovely..Doesn't it?


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

We liked the Sky!

View attachment DSC04384.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

We liked the Sky-Bosphorus Leather Bond for Your Watches


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Rolls are not your taste? This handmade travel case can be preferable..


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of models of Bosphorus Leather Watch Rolls on website...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Another Bosphorus Leather watch Roll s ready to go to new home!

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Watch Roll in caramel...it was sweety pic..


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Croco Watch Bond...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Watch Case with Red Interior...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

If you do not prefer Watch Rolls with press-stud mechanism on cushions, you can look through Bosphorus Leather Aras Watch Rolls with divider...More colours on website...

View attachment DSC02434.jpg


View attachment DSC02414.jpg


View attachment DSC02389.jpg


View attachment DSC02349.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Watch Case for 12 watches with two pocket Outfit 

View attachment DSC03753.jpg


View attachment DSC03771.jpg


View attachment DSC03766.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

If you looking a watch travel case to storage many of them, Bosphorus Leather Camel Watch Case for 30 watches is preferable one... 

View attachment DSC04736.jpg


View attachment DSC04732.jpg


View attachment DSC04746.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

If you looking a watch travel case to storage many of them, Bosphorus Leather Camel Watch Trunk Case for 30 watches is preferable one... 

View attachment DSC04736.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Watch Trunk for 30 watches with natural brown suede interior... 

View attachment DSC00733.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Scripto Light Tan Watch Case for 8 watches...

View attachment 14274761


View attachment 14274775


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather watch roll for 2 watches...Lots of different model available on website. We claim that we have the most variety...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Scripted-Completely Hand Dyed and Hand Effected Master Watch Case for 21 Watches with Two Pockets for replacement straps and other tools... You will like it... Isn't it stylish?


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Some Bosphorus Leather Handmade Straps Near the cases...You can reach out lots of models on the website that shown under the signature...

















View attachment DSC03719.jpg


View attachment DSC04087.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

If you do not wanna put your second watch into the luggage, this watch roll is an option for its secure...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Scripted Full Hand Dyed, Hand Effected Watch Case for 10 watches with two pockets.


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

New Ostrich leather type for watch rolls on board...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally we have finished our WINDER workouts... We want to start with a model for Watch Collectors who are our lovely partners to style this model according to their needings... Winder and Drawers together for watch geeks... Hope you will love it...Also You can design yours...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

You can also reach out its video on instagram from bosphorusstraps that shown under our signature..


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

I was thinking of why these type of photos that a hand holding the watch case admirable, after these photos I m convinced too...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

A green watch case for 3 or 4 watches from the wide collection of Bosphorus Leather...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Watch Rolls are ready to look after your watches in this summer...Visit website and get social with us with bosphorusstraps on insta to find out your handmade roll..









View attachment KAI09600-Bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Affordable Watch Travel Cases / Rolls from Bosphorus Leather, they are handmade though... 

View attachment KAI09550-Bearbeitet.jpg


View attachment KAI09566-Bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Petra Hand Made / Dyed Watch Case for 8 watches..


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Bosphorus Leather Petra Watch Case Light Brown...If watch rolls are not your taste, you can select this one for 4 watches...Also you can modify your case according your usage...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Watch Collectors can design own watch winder for your special tastes at Bosphorus Leather..It would be good opportunity to be able to customize your winder...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

New Ostrich Bosphorus Leather Watch Bond for 10 watches with 2 pockets for your strap storage...


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope that u will like this Bosphorus Leather Blue Alligator Watch Roll with grey interior..

View attachment DSC04385.jpg


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Petra Saffiano Dark Blue Watch Case for 8 watches from Bosphorus Leather...If you look for something this type of watch it would be good option to select when you travel with your watches...


----------

